# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Rick Barrett 1086 Kat

## JohnD

Hi y'all,

Just wanted to share some pics of a Rick Barrett 1086 kat that I finished polishing today. The fittings are made by Patrick Hastings and mounted by Robert Mullin. I've been off for the last few days from work coz I'm sick, but then again, doing finishing polish while I'm sitting around resting (when I'm not druged up of course) was ok :Smilie:  So here ya go. 

 
 
 

Sorry for the bad pics and hope y'all like it :Wink: 

Just FYI if y'all might wonder why the saya is gray. The saya is primered right now and the owner will paint it himself.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Wow, shes pretty! My compliments to the both of you.

Joe

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *Wow, shes pretty! My compliments to the both of you.
> 
> Joe*


Thanks Joe.

----------


## Dave Ellison

Very nice!  I'm especially impressed by the dark ji.   I haven't found a combination of jizuya and nugui that works that well on a high carbon steel like 1086.  Thanks for the inspiration.

----------


## Guy Thomas

That's a beatiful blade and a beautiful polish! If you have them I'd like to see some pictures of Patrick's habaki and tsuba too.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Guy Thomas_ 
> *That's a beatiful blade and a beautiful polish! If you have them I'd like to see some pictures of Patrick's habaki and tsuba too.*


Here ya go. Sorry folks but I'm really busy trying to finish a blade right now. I'll have more to share of Patrick's work later. Just FYI, the habaki on this piece was made by Rick.

----------


## Dana Reynolds

All I can do is just smile and ; this is true craftmanship at it's finest; it takes great pride in one's self and craft to create such a complete union of crafts. Bravo; and I look forward to seeing more of your fine workmanship.
Thanks for sharing;

Dana






> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *
> 
> Here ya go. Sorry folks but I'm really busy trying to finish a blade right now. I'll have more to share of Patrick's work later. Just FYI, the habaki on this piece was made by Rick. 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> *

----------


## Guy Thomas

Thanks for the close ups of the tsuba and the clarification that Rick made the habaki. Nice!

----------

